# Desperately seeking Good Homes for my Rollers



## RoundAbout

Hi, here I am finally ready to post photos of some of my rollers. I need to find homes for all of them, and they are all precious!

I will try to post photos here, but if I can't work it right, please email me for photos.

First up is LittleHero. She has a deformed foot but walks around and flies well and has a spunky attitude. She was hatched this year and is quite small, a pretty red with a light gray tail. She needs a pet home. 

Now for DustDevil and FlutterBudget. DustDevil was a rolling fiend and one day rolled right down on the ground. He is now slightly lame and probably should not be bred because of his rolldown. He'd be a special pet as his limp makes him tamer than some of the other birds.

Flutter is a gorgeous red check very like RolyPoly her father, level headed and gentle. She would make a great breeding hen or pet. Dust and Flutter are mated, but can go to separate homes, but the photo shows them together.

I will continue in another post the others up for adoption.


----------



## TAWhatley

Gorgeous birds, Round About! Try e-mailing our member zookeeper. She is in Bakersfield CA, but I know she is looking for a female roller and would be a great home.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Beautiful birds, RoundAbout, really beautiful. I sure hope you can find a home for Dust and Flutter together, just hate to see a mated pair broken up in addition to being relocated.

Here's a link to ZooKeeper's member page:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3321

Maybe ZigZag might be interested?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3194

Good luck they are really gorgeous.

fp


----------



## RoundAbout

*MerryLegs*

MerryLegs is a beautiful little Birmingham Roller hen, a red bar with muffed legs. She was born last year and has not had a mate yet. 

Two New Babies: these two are from the same hatch, one is red and white, the other all red. I don't know their sex, but they are healthy little peepers, good for training soon.


----------



## RoundAbout

*Rigamarole and RedFlirt*

These gorgeous reds are mated. They are gentle and healthy. The only problem is telling them apart! Let me know if you are interested in adopting any of these birds. Stand by for more.


----------



## Lovebirds

You know, you could set up an album and post all of your pictures in it. No resizing........very easy to do. Just a suggestion. I see that your pictures are waiting for approval. Not sure what causes that. It doesn't happen all the time, just some times.


----------



## Charis

I'll take Flutter for my Cutie Pie. He has been so sad since his mate passed. We just need for it to be cooler before you male her.


----------



## RoundAbout

Charis, thank you! You will have to walk me through sending her to you, as I've never sent a live thing through the mails. For those of you who worry about DustDevil losing his mate, don't, because he's gone through several hens, including RoundAbout. For some reason the hens just don't stay with him, probably his clumsy lovemaking with that limping leg, haha. But he's a dear for someone who wants a pet.


----------



## Charis

I'm sorry, I read your post wrong. I don't want to break up pairs. I can take any unattached hen. My Cutie Pie is very small and only has one foot. 
I'm hoping that mailing will be easy and from your airport to mine. I reaaly don't like mailing but when the weather cools down some we will figure it out or if you hear of anyone driving to Portland...that might work too.
I'll PM you my home number.


----------



## RoundAbout

Charis, look at the photo of MerryLegs. She is very pretty and small and doesn't have a mate. LittleHero may or may not be a female. She is very young, but I saw some males courting her, so I think she's female. She's the one with the deformed foot above. I sent you a PM, too.


----------



## Charis

Merry Legs would fit right in. Thank you. I got your PM and let's talk soon.


----------



## Jay3

RoundAbout said:


> For those of you who worry about DustDevil losing his mate, don't, because he's gone through several hens, including RoundAbout. For some reason the hens just don't stay with him, probably his clumsy lovemaking with that limping leg, haha. But he's a dear for someone who wants a pet.


Well now, that just makes it all the sadder to separate them. Maybe this one will stay with him. Give them away as a pair. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## RoundAbout

*New News*

Hey all, I put an ad on Craigs list and got a call from a fellow right down the road from us. He has 10 homers and thought he might like some rollers, too. Sure hope it works out. He's coming by on the weekend to look. Charis, what do you think? Do you still want the trouble of sending MerryLegs, or shall she go to the guy? Either way is OK with me. I would be honored if she went to you, but if you think it is easier for you... I'll let you decide. I still have the problem of LittleHero. I may keep her for my house pet bird, since so many of you have wonderful stories of your pet birds. Maybe she could be my pet and wear pigeon pants around the house.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear you found homes for your birds, sounds wonderful. Your birds are all lovely and have great names!

LittleHero will make an excellent house pet!!


----------



## Ivor

I do have canaries and one pigeon that I found on the street a year ago, and they are in the house, the pigeon is my pet and more than that, so they fly at home, I know you need to be cleaning more than usual, but they are lovely as a pet, he loves kisses and affection, and when I come home, he flies right to my head or shoulder, is like having a dog, he get so excited, and after I eat the routine is to take him to the back yard so he can fly a little be more, I feed the birds there, so more pigeons are coming and he can have some contact with them, even if he doesn't pay attention to much, but when I'm ready to go inside he just follows me or fly inside the house, he knows the house very much.

They are lovely, so I'm sure you will enjoy him inside your house.


----------



## zoo keeper

Did these rollers ever find a home? I am still looking for a female roller, but would gladly take them all if they were in need. I would not mind one bit having a flock of four rollers. Tanya


----------



## TAWhatley

zoo keeper said:


> Did these rollers ever find a home? I am still looking for a female roller, but would gladly take them all if they were in need. I would not mind one bit having a flock of four rollers. Tanya


These did find homes, Tanya. Thanks for asking!

Terry


----------



## rosatto

Hello,

I will glady take which one that would make the best inside/outside pet. Will pay for shipping, though, I am sorry, too far for me to drive.

Camille
Monroe, Louisiana
USA


----------



## cha_max

hey roundabout....do u have any pigeons left???


----------



## fresnobirdman

i dont think they want a webed foot pigeon as a breeder,
web feet is recessive, 
so in that web foot in the first picture, it may now be dominate,
meaning that their babies will have a good chance of having web toe.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Watch out for any body that wants free birds, you don't want them used for training dogs.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well not the people at this site, they are good people. I meant the ones you could find on craigs list


----------



## Charis

Crazy Pete said:


> Well not the people at this site, they are good people. I meant the ones you could find on craigs list


We need to watch some people at this site too. Just because someone becomes a member here, doesn't mean they are a safe person to give a bird, whether they pay for the bird or it is free. 
We especially need to be on guard here.


----------

